# Pages/numbers?



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

If I update my pages and numbers from the 09 version will I loose the ability to use my current documents?  I really don't want to have to redo everything right now and I've seen comments that make me think I'd have to. has anyone else updated?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

mistyd107 said:


> If I update my pages and numbers from the 09 version will I loose the ability to use my current documents? I really don't want to have to redo everything right now and I've seen comments that make me think I'd have to. has anyone else updated?


You don't lose them. When you want to open a document created on the older version, just tell it to open with the new one. DH updated ours and trashed the old version of Pages, and was concerned when he first saw that he "couldn't" open an older document. But then he figured it out.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Meemo said:


> You don't lose them. When you want to open a document created on the older version, just tell it to open with the new one. DH updated ours and trashed the old version of Pages, and was concerned when he first saw that he "couldn't" open an older document. But then he figured it out.


Ok thank you


----------



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

What do the new versions look like? I am having a lot of trouble reading the small/light font on the calendar and I am afraid that the new versions of Pages and Numbers will use this same font. If that happens, I won't be able to read my spreadsheets.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I was talking about updating to Mavericks OS on iMacs and MacBooks, not iOS 7.  It shouldn't make a difference on the look of Pages or Numbers on either, though. The Calendar app on iOS 7 was a big redesign.


----------



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

There's also an update on numbers and pages for iOS7. They describe it as 'stunning new user interface designed to match iOS7'. That's what worries me.


----------

